# Rechner stürzt ab und sagt Hardware Defekt



## NIC140903 (18. Juni 2003)

Hi!

ich hab folgendes Problem:
mein Rechner stürzt öfters ma ab (so zwischen 10 min und 12h nachm boot), und ich weiß absolut nich woran es liegen könnte.
Das is die automatische abschaltung beim Hardware-Defekt von XP

Ich weiß nich ob ihr den Blue-Screen kennt, er zeigt an, dass irgendein Hardware-Defekt vorliegt und Windows deshalb runtergefahren wurde um weitere Defekte zu vermeiden.

Ich hab schon folgende Hardware überprüft:
die beiden grakas
soundkarte
netzwerkkarte
ram
über die festplatten hab ich ne oberflächenanalyse laufen lassen - alles in ordnung

ich hab mittlerweile ne Überhitzung im Verdacht, aber das glaub ich nich, weil meine Kühlung im Grunde weit mehr als ausreichend sein müsste.

Meine Hardware:
Asus A7V 133
768 megs ram
thunderbird 1ghz
western digital 80gigs
2x western digital 45 gigs
ibm 13,5 gigs
pioneer 16x dvd
asus 48x cd-brenner
creative labs soundblaster live player 1024
standard 100mbit netzwerkkarte


wär cool wenn mir da wer helfen könnte, ich verzweifle mittlerweile an dem ding

mfg
NIC


----------



## Budda (18. Juni 2003)

Hallo ...

Also so viel Plan von Hardware habe ich nicht, aber ich würde vielleicht auf den CPU tippen!? Den RAM hast du ja schon geprüft, sagts du

ciao


----------



## NIC140903 (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Budda _
> *Hallo ...
> 
> Also so viel Plan von Hardware habe ich nicht, aber ich würde vielleicht auf den CPU tippen!? Den RAM hast du ja schon geprüft, sagts du
> ...



cpu glaub ich ehrlich gesagt nich, ich kann mir irgendwie nich vorstellen, dass die so nen fehler verurschacht - wenn so nen Prozessor kaputt is, dann bootet der rechner doch im Normalfall nich.


----------



## Budda (18. Juni 2003)

muss ja nicht sein, das er kaputt ist! ein überhitzungsschutz z.B.
Ich habe das ASUS A7V266 und das hat eine CPU-Protection! ist nur eine Vermutung von mir ...


----------



## killkrog (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NIC140903 _
> *weil meine Kühlung im Grunde weit mehr als ausreichend sein müsste*



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

@ Topic

Sry Kumpel, keine Ahnung was los sein könnte.


----------



## Budda (19. Juni 2003)

*Re: Re: Rechner stürzt ab und sagt Hardware Defekt*



> _Original geschrieben von killkrog _
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.



er hat gesagt es *müsste* ausreichend sein! Also für mich ist das dann nicht zwingend ...  

ciao


----------



## NIC140903 (19. Juni 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Rechner stürzt ab und sagt Hardware Defekt*



> _Original geschrieben von Budda _
> *er hat gesagt es müsste ausreichend sein! Also für mich ist das dann nicht zwingend ...
> 
> ciao *



na ja, sagen wirs so, es sind mehr als nur die standard-lüfter im tower, um nen vernünftigen luftfluss herzustellen usw...
also eigentlich reicht die kühlung

nur: meine northbridge scheint der meinung nich zu sein, ich werd ma versuchen den passiv auf der northbridge runterzunehmen und wärmeleitpaste drunterpacken, vielleicht gehts dann...


----------



## Fabian H (19. Juni 2003)

Hast du die Temparaturen von deinem PC schonmal gemessen?


----------



## NIC140903 (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nuinmundo _
> *Hast du die Temparaturen von deinem PC schonmal gemessen? *



ne, hab ich nich, das scheitert nämlich leider daran, dass ich kein thermometer hab was dazu taugt


----------



## Fabian H (19. Juni 2003)

Es gibt genug Software dazu 
Das Thermometer is nämlich schon auf den meisten Mainboards drauf!

Mein Favorit: CPUCool


----------



## NIC140903 (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nuinmundo _
> *Es gibt genug Software dazu
> Das Thermometer is nämlich schon auf den meisten Mainboards drauf!
> 
> Mein Favorit: CPUCool *



ja, aber ich befürchte, dass das board falsche temperaturen ausspuckt
ich hab mbm5 installiert. cpu: 46 bis 52° - board: 32 bis 38°
wobei wieder mal fraglich is wo der temperatur-sensor aufm board sitzt
also mit sicherheit nicht aufer northbridge, die is nämlich wärmer als 38° - und mittlerweile glaub ich auch, dass es daran liegen könnte, dass die northbridge überhitzt, ich muss den kühler da ma runternehmen und mit wärmeleitpaste oder so neu drauf machen


----------



## Budda (19. Juni 2003)

und in der neuen PC Games Hardware steht drin, das es auch ganz sinnvoll wäre noch einen kleinen Aktiv-Lüfter draufzusetzen  

ciao


----------



## NIC140903 (21. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Budda _
> *und in der neuen PC Games Hardware steht drin, das es auch ganz sinnvoll wäre noch einen kleinen Aktiv-Lüfter draufzusetzen
> 
> ciao *



ja, das werd ich wohl ma machen müssen - ich hoffe nur, dass es wirklich die northbridge is, und nich irgendwas anderes...


----------

